# ACPI Error



## ionutm80 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm seeing this error during boot time whenever the laptop is on battery and not connected to AC:

```
Firmware Error (ACPI): Could not resolve [^^^GFX0.AFN2], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-503)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \134_SB.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC._QC9, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-689)
```
The laptop is Lenovo Ideapad 330s-14IKB, Core I3 7100 Kaby Lake with FreeBSD 12 Stable.

Is there any change that I need to do in BIOS to solved it? I have no idea what is it about, again this only happens when the laptop is on battery.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2019)

It could be a bug in the ACPI firmware code. Have you looked for a BIOS update? That might help.


----------



## ionutm80 (Jun 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It could be a bug in the ACPI firmware code. Have you looked for a BIOS update? That might help.



There is indeed an updated BIOS posted on 29.05, I'll try it tonight and see what happens. The curious fact is that the error message above appears only when the laptop is on battery, when on AC everything is ok. Another curious fact is that now I have 12 Stable while previously when I was on 12 Release this bug was not shown.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2019)

ionutm80 said:


> The curious fact is that the error message above appears only when the laptop is on battery, when on AC everything is ok.


If I remember correctly the battery and power status is reported and queried through the ACPI interfaces. 



ionutm80 said:


> Another curious fact is that now I have 12 Stable while previously when I was on 12 Release this bug was not shown.


It could be a combination of factors. Maybe 12-STABLE added some features that triggered the ACPI bug, maybe 12-STABLE introduced a bug on its own or maybe its a combination of both. If you keep having error after the BIOS updates I'd create a PR for it. Let a developer have a look at it.


----------

